

What you can earn working at Google - fearfulsymmetry
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-salaries-2015-1

======
_random_
_" If you want one of those jobs, the data suggest you should go to school in
the California."_

Because Diversity.

------
Someone1234
Interestingly selective list of jobs there. Google paid advertisement I take
it?

